# Smoked Pigs Feet



## delaware smoker (Mar 23, 2020)

Growing up dad would buy pigs feet,Not sure if he boiled them or bought from a jar.I've had an urge for some.so i bought some.and just finished cooking them.I have a pit boss austin,and was seeing if anyone ever smoked pigs feet.I watched on  the net someone doing it,but he burnt the skin so you couldn't eat it.Any help will be appreciated.Thanks,Bill


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 23, 2020)

Sorry I don't have any answers for you Bill, but as a lover of pickled pigs feet, I am signing onto this thread.

Are you thinking to smoke them with the skin on?  

I would guess that there's not much fat in the foot, but a lot of connecting tissue.

Maybe skin them out and smoke them low and slow for a long time?  Like I said;  I'm just guessing.


----------



## tropics (Mar 23, 2020)

Never did feet but I do Hocks a lot.
Richie


----------



## delaware smoker (Mar 23, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Sorry I don't have any answers for you Bill, but as a lover of pickled pigs feet, I am signing onto this thread.
> 
> Are you thinking to smoke them with the skin on?
> 
> ...


Yeah with the skin on.Their isn't much else to eat.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 23, 2020)

You could cure and cold smoke them. Then pickle or slow cook.

I use pig feet for pork jelly(aspic) - but smoked gelatin is not up my alley so i use fresh raw feet.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hocks are great in beans, not sure about the feet as I have seen what they wade in and have never tried them lol , at 58 I don't think I will ever also lmao


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 29, 2020)

bro... you gotta cook them really good... then you cut it in half... pick out bones making sure feets still keep together... then you roll them in eggs and bread crumbs and fry... don't forget beer... yeah...


----------



## BATMON (Nov 29, 2021)

I've smoked pigs feet and then braise them so the gravy has a smoke flavor.
Traditional Pigs feet are boiled down and served on rice or by themselves.


----------

